# Sample Title Deed... can anyone share what it looks like?



## omrgul (Oct 24, 2012)

Hello Expats,

Can someone please guide what a title deed actually looks like? 

Is it all typed in Arabic or actually has something like logos of Dubai Govt. and Land Department on the paper?

Please guide. This is urgent.

Thanks.


----------



## Mr.DubaiGov (May 26, 2012)

omrgul said:


> Hello Expats,
> 
> Can someone please guide what a title deed actually looks like?
> 
> ...


it will look like the one in the below link.

http://img94.imageshack.us/img94/8792/lakecitycopyoftittledee.jpg

Best regards


----------



## haibinhle (Jun 1, 2013)

I would like to continue this thread to ask a question related to title deed. An agent sent me the title deed of the appartment that I would like to rent, it looks like this










The strange thing I saw is that, the 'owner' of the appartment is actually a lessee but not a owner (with a duration of 1 century). Is this legal (or am I safe) to rent this appartment and register it with Ejari? 

It makes me wonder just because in this forum, many talk about the 'owner' of an appartment/villa proved by the title deed. And the sample given in the previous post by omrgul is about the ownership.

It's a little bit urgent and I appreciate any comments/advices on this topic. I would finalize my deal tomorrow or after tomorrow.

Thank you in advance.
BR,
haibinhle


----------



## Jumeirah Jim (Jan 24, 2011)

It's a 99 year registered lease that the "owner" or "lessor" has. Perfectly normal and fine to lease from him.


----------



## fani1989 (Nov 1, 2013)

can any body say where is this tittle deed number written on the paper


----------

